# 2022 Huron River warm and coolwater



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Fished 30 minutes today, c&r a northern around 22 or 23”. First one of many this year I imagine.


----------



## rad22 (Mar 26, 2018)

Nice. Fished Kent lake yesterday…. No luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Tuesday fished an hour, landed an overzealous 16” pike that hit like it was a 3 footer. No other sign. Figured it was because the sun was high and bright with clear water and all I had was a pink crankbait on me….today conditions seemed perfect, some wind and chop but not too bad, cloudy, no rain until my last cast or two, but Shockingly no Esox Lucius today. No bass, catfish or walleyes playing yet, water a bit cold for the bass, should be ok for eyes but their population is pretty low where I was at so even if they are biting I most likely wasn’t going to know.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Been slow. I have been fishin too little too fast though with cranks. Will Report better news soon. Toss soft plastics like neds and fish em reaaaaal slow, should work.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Tossed a 5” pumpkin senko on a 1/0 ewg red gamakatsu, trying to c and r a bass during lunch break. Of course the bass didn’t want to play, hooked a 3 foot pike instead. After a minute she cut the 12 lb mono I was using. Hooked another fish a bit after, smaller pike I think, didn’t see it, shook off real quick.

was happy to hook a 3 ft pike again, even if bass fishin and she got me… 33ish was the biggest I caught last year. Hope to catch a 3 ft plus this year.

did throw a crank for a bit, nothing wanted it. Both fish hit on an ultra slow retrieve with the senko.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Water level is high and visibility only 2 to 2.5 feet…but I whacked them toothy critters today (figuratively). Got an approximately 34” on a crank with segments that suspended, brother sent it to me in the mail so not sure the brand. Neutral whitish blue color. Fish was deep in front of some rocks with an eddy on the pause. Next cast bam a 28” pike. Next cast caught a log or rock. Lost the lure. Whacky rigged a 5” pumpkin senko first cast hooked something heavy. Ended up about a 10 lb golden walleye (carp) first of the year on the huron second overall for me. It took the senko didnt get snagged. Also got a skinny 20” pike. Only about an hour total.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Have got like 5 or 6 hammer handles (15 to maybe 18”) in a couple hrs over the past week since I got the nice fish. My Boss also went with his son for a couple hours on the weekend and they got 3 hammer handles also but one nice 3 lbs or so smallie, really dark fish. Seems it is dink fest now that everything has warmed up. But that is good, means a strong new generation of fish is coming, probably the most 15-18s around since 2016.

not really seeing much with respect to largemouth in the Huron river reservoirs this year, and I am using the same stuff I am hammering the largemouth bass with in Irish Hills..


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Avoid the huron river Impoundments in ann arbor area this weekend. The hot weather started the carp spawn a bit early, water is a mess because of all the ruckus they are causing and gamefish were not active because of it.


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

TroutFishingBear said:


> ...The hot weather started the carp spawn a bit early...


I agree. I remember some hot and heavy Huron R carp spawns on Memorial weekend.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

The pond above papermill dam has the most carp in the world lol, one year I saw like a trillion of em from the little dock to half a mile up the pond and they all swim together essentially in unison rolling all around each other, sometimes wildly right bear the bank. even saw one get swept up on shore and flop back in.


----------



## bob-erdown (11 mo ago)

But are they hungry? I've always wanted to try catching carp in the Huron.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Across the lake from the Rawsonville boat launch @ Belleville Lake, and just a tad "downstream," there is a shallow bay. As soon as the water warms, it is filled with spawning Carp. Literally 1000's of Carp. Bowfishermen could harvest gravel haulers full.


----------



## Wyandotte (Feb 15, 2016)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Avoid the huron river Impoundments in ann arbor area this weekend. The hot weather started the carp spawn a bit early, water is a mess because of all the ruckus they are causing and gamefish were not active because of it.


I was fishing a creek off the Huron yesterday. Every once in awhile there would be what looked like an underwater eruption. A mushroom cloud of mud breaking the surface.
Was I seeing a carp spawn?


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Most likely, possible it was just eating but if it was over and over again multiple fish in a boil basically then yeah. 

Fishing was tough?


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

They are hungry


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Got 3 largemouth today in 30 min in ann arbor on a huron impoundment, only 8-13" but happy to find some. Means they reproduced at least a bit successfully a couple years ago, great to see.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

I went 3/5 on 16-20” hammer handles using jerkbaits. My coworker was fishing with me for his second time in the USA (he limited out on stockerfest with some other coworkers), and he hooked probably a 4 lb largemouth on a senko but lost it. Not a bad two hours.


----------



## d-von223 (Jun 21, 2019)

TroutFishingBear said:


> The pond above papermill dam has the most carp in the world lol, one year I saw like a trillion of em from the little dock to half a mile up the pond and they all swim together essentially in unison rolling all around each other, sometimes wildly right bear the bank. even saw one get swept up on shore and flop back in.


How's fishing about the dam there? Always through about launching the kayak and fishing that stretch.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

d-von223 said:


> How's fishing about the dam there? Always through about launching the kayak and fishing that stretch.


That impoundment is real tough the limited time I’ve fished it, caught a few 3 lb largemouth and a couple decent smallies. Never seen a place with more carp.
However, it is relatively unfished, probably some huge pike lurking in there given the population and size of pike just upstream. Heard it had some big crappies too.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Caught 3 pike before the rain storm hit, one was a big fat one in the low 30s, other 2 were like 18 and 21” or so. Deep weed line main river channel in an impoundment


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Phone had a charge this time and took a pic of about a 24” fish, not too bad. Got two more slightly smaller ones. Pike biting surprisingly good for July.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

And one of the blood mark/bite was fresh (other was old asf), the 32” I got around the corner last week wouldn’t have been able to do that….maybe the big (low 40s anyway) musky I lost nov 1 2020 did it


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

After the hex chrome spill it was awful, only a few pike for me despite extensive efforts and a perfect fall...few minnows as well...still some fish though, hopefully in a few years it bounces back to what it was...did bump into my Ukrainian buddy today who has fished it for 35 years and fished side by side with me at times over the last 5-7 years..he reported the worst fall in 35 years as well, he only got 3 pike but he said one clocked in at 18 lbs...still some hope left. Get it together a2 and tribar.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Out at Barton? I think I may have met you both perhaps


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Grinnell said:


> Out at Barton? I think I may have met you both perhaps


Barton and geddes mostly. I do stray a bit to argo and even impoundment above papermill sometimes. I am all over the area lol. I dont remember seeing you i have seen your face on pics here...maybe 3+ years ago.


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

I got some pike decoy size suckers heading out at 4am looking for my first 40in of the year will report back!!


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Well it was cold lol ended up with 8 gators mostly hammerhandles but 2 quality fish one 25 fat that slipped out my had back into lake when i was trying to manage a selfy!!!!! Good for him and this fat 30. All fish came in 6 to 15 feet of water with suckers half way down.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Nice Huron fish brother. Only a select few know her secrets!


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Good job, thanks for the post.


----------



## Out-N-About (Jan 12, 2018)

michcats said:


> Well it was cold lol ended up with 8 gators mostly hammerhandles but 2 quality fish one 25 fat that slipped out my had back into lake when i was trying to manage a selfy!!!!! Good for him and this fat 30. All fish came in 6 to 15 feet of water with suckers half way down.
> View attachment 866066
> View attachment 866068


I see your ready with a filet knife...You are not concerned about the "no fish consumption advisory" on the Huron River?


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Out-N-About said:


> I see your ready with a filet knife...You are not concerned about the "no fish consumption advisory" on the Huron River?


That pfa stuff and by my anecdotal estimate at least 80% fish kill this year from hex chrome...that **** can have isovalent substitutions with s in your amino acid sequences ie cause severe mutations and cancer.....


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

Not where i fish lol even more of a sacred spot lol


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

TroutFishingBear said:


> That pfa stuff and by my anecdotal estimate at least 80% fish kill this year from hex chrome...that **** can have isovalent substitutions with s in your amino acid sequences ie cause severe mutations and cancer.....


I don't have the in-depth chemistry knowledge that you do; but, if that hexavalent chromium discharge near Wixom has killed 80% of the fish that you typically catch around Ann Arbor, that is truly shocking and very sad.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Look in my reports here over the years...july always slow, october always red hot...

Got some in july, maybe even a touch better than average this year...then the spill happened and october was far worse than july.

Just saw so many less minnows, adult fish...so much less life than usual and i traveled around a bit and hit all the different types of water and spots....


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Look in my reports here over the years...july always slow, october always red hot...
> 
> Got some in july, maybe even a touch better than average this year...then the spill happened and october was far worse than july.
> 
> Just saw so many less minnows, adult fish...so much less life than usual and i traveled around a bit and hit all the different types of water and spots....


I would think if this was the case, Ann Arbor News would of been all over it. 80% is a lot of dead stinky fish and A LOT of people utilize the river and it’s impoundments throughout A2.


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Swampbuckster said:


> I would think if this was the case, Ann Arbor News would of been all over it. 80% is a lot of dead stinky fish and A LOT of people utilize the river and it’s impoundments throughout A2.


Maybe but I put more boots on the ground in that area than anyone else on here (and arguably period) and i can tell you a sudden dramatic decline in all species...and ann arbor pretends to be all environmentally friendly but its mostly a show. Only other consistent angler besides me that i run into said it was the worst in 35 years so i trust him. Random other folks also report poor fishing when they used to report some nice pike...The disappearance of the fish happened at the time of the hex chrome spill...admittedly i have no direct evidence for connection, but it smells funny to me.

Good luck tomorrow on the grand swamp


----------



## Out-N-About (Jan 12, 2018)

Eff those SOB at Tribar Manufacturing......screwed Huron river up badly...I wish someone there would go to jail, and be sued for millions.....otherwise its gonna keep happening....


----------



## MickL (Dec 16, 2003)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Maybe but I put more boots on the ground in that area than anyone else on here (and arguably period) and i can tell you a sudden dramatic decline in all species...and ann arbor pretends to be all environmentally friendly but its mostly a show. Only other consistent angler besides me that i run into said it was the worst in 35 years so i trust him. Random other folks also report poor fishing when they used to report some nice pike...The disappearance of the fish happened at the time of the hex chrome spill...admittedly i have no direct evidence for connection, but it smells funny to me.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow on the grand swamp


I like that you mentioned the fact that more anglers than only you report catching substantially fewer fish. Gives more weight to your argument that something funny is going on.
So, it seems we are faced with a mystery... fish aren't biting/eating as much as they should be, but not enough dead ones have been seen to get anybody's serious attention. Makes me wonder if the river has a lot of unhealthy/sick fish in it.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

MickL said:


> I like that you mentioned the fact that more anglers than only you report catching substantially fewer fish. Gives more weight to your argument that something funny is going on.
> So, it seems we are faced with a mystery... fish aren't biting/eating as much as they should be, but not enough dead ones have been seen to get anybody's serious attention. Makes me wonder if the river has a lot of unhealthy/sick fish in it.


I just think it may be altered conditions due to low waters and low flows compared to previous years.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Maybe but I put more boots on the ground in that area than anyone else on here (and arguably period) and i can tell you a sudden dramatic decline in all species...and ann arbor pretends to be all environmentally friendly but its mostly a show. Only other consistent angler besides me that i run into said it was the worst in 35 years so i trust him. Random other folks also report poor fishing when they used to report some nice pike...The disappearance of the fish happened at the time of the hex chrome spill...admittedly i have no direct evidence for connection, but it smells funny to me.
> 
> Good luck tomorrow on the grand swamp


Gimme two dozen big stonerollers. I’ll show ya how sick the river is lol. I wish I could get back out to my old EMU stomping grounds. Especially superior impoundment


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice, when steelie fishing in the fall or even spring always caught at least two pike per steelie lol. Looks like you got a couple tigers also i think?


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey wait, where’s that carp at?


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

Heres the carp per swamps request. I thought I had a 15lb steelhead on til I seen the dark golden brown side. Definitely had my heart racing for a few mins til I seen what it was. I was disappointed to say the least. 🤣


----------



## Levelpebble Angler (Jan 21, 2021)

TroutFishingBear said:


> Nice, when steelie fishing in the fall or even spring always caught at least two pike per steelie lol. Looks like you got a couple tigers also i think?


Im at about 10 pike per steelhead at this point, very slow for steel. 
Just regular muskie.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

Levelpebble Angler said:


> Heres the carp per swamps request. I thought I had a 15lb steelhead on til I seen the dark golden brown side. Definitely had my heart racing for a few mins til I seen what it was. I was disappointed to say the least. 🤣
> View attachment 872244


Great job on the Brasshead!


----------



## TroutFishingBear (Aug 31, 2007)

Thats a fatty carp, usually think i have a huge walleye if i hook one cuz they are slow and bulldog


----------



## michcats (Jun 2, 2017)

I always been big into pike but busy with work hope i get a break this weekend to get after em


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

Those are some great pike and musky pics. Makes the one I got Tuesday look like bait.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The water in the Huron below French Landing dam rose today. It is about a foot higher than it was yesterday, and for the last couple weeks. It is still LOW, and super clear. But higher than its been. I expect the flow to drop right back down today, or tomorrow. We just got a little bit of rain.


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

Fishndude said:


> The water in the Huron below French Landing dam rose today. It is about a foot higher than it was yesterday, and for the last couple weeks. It is still LOW, and super clear. But higher than its been. I expect the flow to drop right back down today, or tomorrow. We just got a little bit of rain.


Several times this fall I witnessed the water rising when I was fishing in the parks. Would come up at least a foot, debris would start floating by. The next day...back down. Rain was usually the night before or during. Didn't seem to matter the rain amount. Just figured water was being released at Belleville, IMO.


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

We just haven’t had the overall precipitation this year. Any rains up to an inch will come and go pretty quickly at this point. I expect a strong spring push of fish….. that is if the snowmelt and precipitation get things flowing


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

Swampbuckster said:


> We just haven’t had the overall precipitation this year. Any rains up to an inch will come and go pretty quickly at this point. I expect a strong spring push of fish….. that is if the snowmelt and precipitation get things flowing


I really hope so.


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

Looks like my smallmouth fishing might be on hold for awhile.


----------

